# Converting 600 Ninja



## mrarmyant (Jun 19, 2008)

I just realized this should probably be in TECH.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I am using a 72V 400A kelly controller with regen and the Mars ME0709 PM pancake motor . I should get about 19kW peak @ 300A. I've only just started but there are pictures here. I'm hoping for a 60mph top speed and a 0-60 in the 6-7 second range.


----------

